
Gitlab Is Down - j-b
https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus
======
reneberlin
Not mine. Still selfhosting anybody nowadays?

Maybe you could try to resurrect a cached repo in your clouded CI-provider to
reown your repo today.

External repo hosting would be the last thing on my mind and enterprise. I
just realised that, when reading.

